# shrimps and neon tetras?



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi,
Would cherrys and neon tetras get along very well in 10gal?

And please answer with experience. 

I've noticed platies loved to eat baby shrimps. My shrimp population exploded when i took 10 of them out. 
I have re-scaped and would love to add 5-7 neons in the 10gal. AS LONG AS THEY DON'T EAT MY SHRIMPS. 

Well, let me know if you guys know anything about it.

Thanks in advance.

Brian.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have 10 neons in a lightly planted shrimp tank (10g) and well the neons will pick on the shrimp if they are floating around, thinking they are food, but other than that, my shrimp are about the same size as the neons. I havent lost any yet.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Shrimp are near the very bottom of the aquatic food chain. Newly hatched shrimp are eaten by anything with a mouth large enough to swallow it, which is just about every fish, including neon tetras. The only fish that won't eat young shrimp are those with specialized mouths for algae eating, like plecos.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

guppies don't seem to have much interest in them.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

If you have enough hiding for the shrimps and a strong community going, i dont see that it will be a problem. I ve done it with many fishes before. Even female bettas.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have RCS and glo-light tetras.
10 of them in a 20gallon-long. Sound like they will be okay.
Only concern is that I can only find 1 right now. Must be hidding in the plants and under/around the drift wood.

Also bought two dwarf crayfish as well. I assume they will be ok.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, my experience is with cardinals... almost the same so I'll shed some light anyways

I have tons of different sorts of shrimp.greens.. tigers.. CRS..RCS... all sorts(and i regretted it later as i got a colony of god-knows-what shrimp) .... Along with 32 Cardinals.... My shrimp population has been thriving... until the point where the moment you look at my plant.. u see a couple of shrimp on it (every stem individually) - im saying this metaphorically- So heres my 2 Cents.. should be no problems.... The only reason my shrimps start disappearing soon after is that i caught all the god-knows-what shrimp and sold it off cheap... (and those that died off due to a 5 hour power failure became snacks for my corals..) 

once again it is in my Humblest Opinion (IMHO) > Should be no problem

All the best

Drew


----------

